
How py.path ate my files - thepain
http://pastebin.com/rstwKzZg
======
thepain
Update: there is an error in the write-up:

    
    
      print p
    

actually returns the path string. However since I was using IPython, showing
`p` without printing it displays the object representation:

    
    
      In [20]: p
      Out[20]: local('/home/user') 
    

This story is nothing I am proud of, but I wanted to share it anyway, I think
there are a few interesting facets to this, e.g. how I got there:

\- not discovering the solution through the documentation,

\- hacking away instead of asking,

\- lack of attention to detail when hacking through it (do I really wanna do
this on my homefolder???),

\- also: forgetting about the incident right away

I guess that makes me look bad, but I believe such errors happen everywhere
and all the time. So there is the question, why did the solution not occur to
me? Am I really just stupid and I am the only one? Or should the `__str__`
method be included in API-documentation?

I don't know, but I'd like to hear your thoughts!

(edit: formatting)

